# Meteor Shower!



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

11pm game time, anyone wanna come stroll around?

current dodo code: 1HJWD
players: empty


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes (Apr 7, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

sure! 

if I make a dodo code, will it work for multiple people?


----------



## Miiko (Apr 7, 2020)

Would I be able to come by as well please?


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes (Apr 7, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> sure!
> 
> if I make a dodo code, will it work for multiple people?


Yes it will!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Awesome! Anyone can stop by, the code is LPW7B

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Prepare for traffic, friends


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2020)

i be incoming! thanks for doing this


----------



## Yuckaiju (Apr 7, 2020)

Where is Celeste?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Celeste isn’t here, only the shower! I’m sorry for not clarifying

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

All entering, feel free to roam and shop


----------



## Yontonsoup_ (Apr 7, 2020)

can i stop by?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

we found Celeste <3


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 7, 2020)

are you still open? i'd love to come visit!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes! Ill stay open for a while, anyone can come by. 2 have already left so there’s spots


----------



## Yuckaiju (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm going to return and sell turnips if that's cool. Do you want any hybrid flowers?


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I'm coming! thank you!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fine by me!
and how could I say no to flowers omg ty!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! Are there spots still open? thank you


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Then please pm me a dodo code. thank you very much!


----------



## enbyplant (Apr 7, 2020)

Are you still open? Could I come?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 7, 2020)

Wah


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

There was an errror but I’m still just chillin, so if anyone wants to come 
the new code is KW91Q


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 7, 2020)

thank you for letting me hang out and make wishes! your island is so pretty!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the sweet comments to y’all, I’m glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for have me there, very lovely island indeed!


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 7, 2020)

I can’t come over because someone is on their nookphone


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Might have to retry!


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 7, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Might have to retry!


I will, Ive tried 6 times over the past 10 minutes but ill give it another go


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lots of people have _just_ come in all back to back, maybe that’s it!


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah it says someone is on their nook phone still :/


----------



## cindamia (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi if you're still open may I stop by? :3
I don't mind waiting a bit for everyone to have there turn, pls lmk. <3


----------



## Yuckaiju (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much, left some hybrids around your entrance!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m stayin open!
I think it’s the traffic that’s stopping you, and people going... I’d say to keep trying! 
I updated the new code


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 7, 2020)

All good I don’t mind


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

mahalo for your kokua !!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Still open!
Dodo code is on the og post 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

The traffic is real lol


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m trying to get Sakura recipes and etc so I will be roaming my town..

the new dodo code is 78GL9
I only as that we try to keep traffic down! 
Just before, it was kinda difficult to do anything with people coming/going so quickly but o whale


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I pop over?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah  just opened


----------



## Saphi (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm coming! Thanks


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi guys, I gotta close the software cause my side glitched and I’m frozen at town hall lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

New dodo code 1HJWD


----------



## Restin (Apr 7, 2020)

If there’s availability I’d love to drop in. King Krab from Bookpinch


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Actually empty now!


----------



## saramew (Apr 7, 2020)

Tempted to stop by but I may fall asleep LOL, feel free to boot me if I just stand there. :')


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Girl that’s me roaming my own town rn haha
you’re welcome to join, is just a soft vibe!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 7, 2020)

Cool I’d like to check it out


----------



## Jhin (Apr 7, 2020)

Coming to get a recipe and maybe wish on some stars!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for coming yesterday guys, I’m so sorry that I fell asleep at the end!!
I hope you all enjoyed the meteor shower


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------

